
Cracking the Airlines’ Dress Code - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/14/business/airlines-dress-code-travel.html
======
myrandomcomment
I fly to Asia once a month. I spend more time in Japan in the last 10 years
then I have in the Bay Area where I live. I feel naked without a sports coat
in Tokyo. It is just not normal. And that is slacking as you should have a
suite. For a flight that coat maybe with jeans, but the shirt had buttons and
a collar. On JAL when you get onboard every business class seat has a hanger
in it. You put you coat on and they take them and hang them up. The premium
economy and economy have a hook of back of the seat in front of you for a
jacket.

I can be a bit of a primadona here however because I also think that men in
suites should only wear shirts with cuff links... but to each their own.

------
bsg75
Where do passengers put the pajamas on?

~~~
myrandomcomment
In first class on JAL..

You go into the large bathroom and change. There is someone waiting outside
the door that takes you clothing and folds it and stores it until it is time
to change for landing..

Used miles to fly for vacation once first class on JAL.

The seat has a adjustable table in the middle and my wife wa/ able to join me
on the other side of the table seat for dinner. It was very cool.

Asian airlines have amazing service.

